# Personal Liability Insurance in HK



## Kiwi2009 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi - I am moving to HK from NZ and wanted to know if I need to get personal liability insurance whilst in HK? Can I be sued for example, if I am driving and crash into someone else?


----------



## simonk (Jul 18, 2010)

*personal liability insurance*



Kiwi2009 said:


> Hi - I am moving to HK from NZ and wanted to know if I need to get personal liability insurance whilst in HK? Can I be sued for example, if I am driving and crash into someone else?


I think if your concern is on your car, you need a vehicle insurance only. In fact, For myself, i also get a household insurance and pet insurance for my personal liability protection.

You can email me if you need contact of my advisor. He can give you good advise on this area.


----------



## GAllen (Jul 8, 2010)

KIWI, Give Pacific Prime or Kwiksure a call. My friend and some co-workers have car insurance and health insurance with them. hose companies have an office in Hong Kong. GA.


----------

